

Personal Experience As An iOS Freelancer - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/03/what-i-learned-about-freelance-ios.html?m=1

======
skylar613
Yeah, I think charging per feature is fundamentally better than charging per
hour. For you to start your business up, you need to ensure your clients get a
fair price for what they want.

